# Rich Client Application mit Eclipse/WebLogic/EclipseLink/EJB3



## sohell (24. Feb 2011)

Hallo ich möchte eine Rich Client Anwendung mithilfe von EJB 3 erstellen. Also bei Eclipse nennt sich dies Enterprise Application Projekt welche mit einem Enterprise Java Beans Projekt verknüpft ist. Diese erstellt bei Eclipse automatisch auch ein Client Projekt. 

Einige Einstellungen habe ich schon vorgenommen. Wie z.B.:



Auf dem Oracle WebLogic Server eine Datenbank Verknüfpung zu meiner Oracle 10g Datenbank
Ich habe mit EclipseLink, als ein OR-Mapping Tool ein JPA Projekt erstellen können, welche aus meinen Tabellen auf der Datenbank Entities generiert. 
Ich möchte EJB 3 benutzen welche auf dem Standard von Java Persistence API 2.0 basiert also nur noch Annotations benutzt werden um die Persistenz, also die Verknüpfung zwischen den Objekten der Klasse und der Tabelle der Datenbank, herzustellen. 

Ich suche vergebens schon seit 3 Tagen nach einem Tutorial. Aber immerwieder stoße ich bei dieser Thematik an einem Tutorial für eine "Rich-Web-Anwendung" mit einem Web Application Projekt. 

Ich kann es sicherlich verstehen, das Rich-Web-Anwendungen viel nützlicher sind als Rich Client Anwendungen. Ich glaube ich suche nach falschen Suchbegriffen. Aber kann mir einer von euch ein Tutorial empfehlen?

Ich verwende:
Eclipse Helios 3.6.1
Oracle WebLogic 11g
Datenbank Oracle 10g Express Edition
EclipseLink (ähnlich wie TopLink) 
EJB 3.0
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Danke


----------



## maki (24. Feb 2011)

Was willst du denn nun als Client einsetzen, wenn nicht einen  "Rich Web Client"?
Eclipse RCP? Swing? Flash?


----------



## sohell (24. Feb 2011)

Der Client sieht folgendermaßen aus: SWING, JGoodies, SWINGX

ich bräuchte eine Anleitung welche mir die Struktur erklärt wie diese in Eclipse aufgebaut werden sollte. 
Also wie hier auf diesem Link: LINK oder hier LINK

Ich habe das obere Beispiel erstellt und habe seit 3 Tagen über diese Thematik einiges gelesen.


----------

